# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Auto-immuun

## kimmie101996

2 jaar lang werd mij verteld dat ik fybromialgie zou hebben, vrijdag is alles omgegooit en zijden ze dat ik het niet heb terwijl ik nog wel al die klachten heb (gewricht en spierpijn, veel moe)... ik heb nu ook klachten als veel buikpijn, druk op borst en af en toe steken. sinds deze week heb ik een zwaar gevoel in mijn rechter been spierpijngevoel en soms zelfs doofachtig.
de kinderreumatoloog heeft mij nu laten prikken voor auto-immuun ziektes, maar ze denkt zelf dat het waarschijnlijk niet zo is.. 
heeft iemand een idee of het zo'n ziekte zou kunnen zijn of wat heb ik dan??? heeft iemand raad??
ik moet over 3 weken voor de uitslag maar ik hoop dat ik misschien voor die tijd al wat ideeen heb

----------


## kimmie101996

Ik kreeg nou ook gister telefoon dat mijn leverwaarden wat te hoog zijn, hoevveel weet ik niet.

----------


## christel1

Kimmie, 
Toen ik in mijn CVS en FM periode zat dan waren mijn levertesten ook afwijkend dus er kan wel iets van auto immuumziektes in je bloed zitten maar ik denk echt dat je plaats niet meer is bij een kinderarts maar bij een arts gespecialiseerd in auto-immuumziektes, nl een endocrinoloog liefst gespecialiseerd in hormoon insufficiêntie die je een volledig onderzoek kan geven van A tot Z om het zo uit te drukken. 
Ook die buikpijn kan op bepaalde klachten wijzen zoals glutenintolerantie en voedingsallergie, lactose intolerantie. 
Een endocrinoloog schrijft echt andere testen voor dan een kinderarts of een reumatoloog want bij FM heb je een negatieve reumatest en daar miskijken de meeste reumatologen zich op, FM heeft niets met reuma te maken. En wat denken ze dan van kinderreuma ? Mijn broer had dit en heeft nu nog zware reuma en neemt hiervoor heel veel cortisone die dan weer niet goed zijn voor andere zaken in zijn lichaam. 
Mijn endocrinoloog heeft zowat op alles getest, sommige testen doen ze zelfs niet in een gewoon labaratorium maar moeten naar een speciaal labo, bij ons noemt dit RED labs en uit die testen is bij mij echt heel veel uitgekomen, te veel om op te noemen en dingens waar mijn huisarts zelfs nog nooit van gehoord had, zoals een elastase test, mijn elastase stond op 1400 ùg terwijl het eigenlijk maar 70 mocht zijn, eigenlijk waren mijn goede cellen elkaar altijd aan het aanvallen, zo zou je het kunnen stellen, ze dachten dat het infecties waren en zo bleef ik ziek want mijn lichaam was altijd in gevecht met zichzelf, normaal dat je dan uitgeput geraakt, pijn hebt en altijd vermoeid bent want je lichaam is echt altijd aan het vechten tegen tegenstanders die er eigenlijk niet zijn... Ik had een te veel aan rode en witte bloedcellen, lymfocieten, leucocyten, eppstein barr, mycoplasma, leverafwijkingen en nog een hele boel. Je bent nu oud genoeg om niet meer bij een kinderarts te gaan want die kennen al die zaken niet, die zijn meer gespecialiseerd in kinderziektes maar je bent geen kind meer he ? Als je nu iets aan je hart ofzo zou krijgen dan zou je ook naar een volwassen cardioloog worden doorgestuurd en niet meer naar een kinderarts cardioloog, vergelijk het zo maar.

----------


## kimmie101996

hee,,
zo das nog al wat..
je hebt ook wel gelijk! ik denk als ik dit rondje umcg heb gehad dat ik dan weer verder ga. en dan naar artsen :Wink:  ik denk dat ik nog lang niet klaar ben! maarja het leven gaat door!! 
bedankt!!

----------

